# B-12 Injection



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

This is the first time giving my Alpine/Nubian cross a shot, but I need to get a B-12 injection in her. Where do I give it, what part of the body should I inject? I'm using a 3-ml syringe with a 22-guage needle.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

If you're giving it sub-q, I go for the shoulder or back hip area. Also, it tastes gross, but you can give B orally.

Ruth


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, I have always given IM, in the hip.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know about that shot, check with your vet. He'll tell ya where it needs to be done. If sub-q you can do it in the armpit area, and if IM give it in the back of the rear leg, in the muscle.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

This information is for 2 sites..

One is from GoatWorld about the Vitamin B12 Wonderful for use on goats who are anemic from worms or stressed from just about any illness. Dosage 1 cc per 100 lbs. Refrigerate. 

This next information is from another great site.. Vitamin B12 - Vet prescription. This red liquid is wonderful for use on goats who are anemic from worms or stressed from just about any illness. Administer 1 cc per 100 lbs. body weight. Keeps best long-term if refrigerated. 

There is all I can give on that part because I have never used that Vitamin before.. 

Good Luck on your goat.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I give it sub-Q, over the ribs. IM is more painful and really no reason to give it that way vs. Sub-Q. Vitamin B is not a painful shot, thankfully.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My goats holler and move more when I give Sub-q shots. They don't mind/notice IM shots. Maybe it's just my goats, but I do have 9, and none seem to mind IM but hate sub-Q shots.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't know......I just know that 75% of my herd don't notice sub-Q shots and scream at IM shots. Of course it does matter what your injecting as well. They won't notice something like vitamin B, but many will scream bloody muder or jump around if given Vitamin C.


----------

